# Need Help with a plow bid



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

Need help with a bid for a commercial lot. Its a shopping center. I have to meet the guy to go over the specifics. I just need to be in the right range.

One time and seasonal bids.

In my area snowfall is between 30" - 60"


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

$135 per acre/hour and 20lbs per K at $.20per lb


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

My thought's are Two trucks, 2 1/2 to 3 hours for a 1-4" storm 3 1/2 to 4hrs 4-7" can't tell on side walk needs I would say 2 shovelers or snowblowers 2 hrs to 3 hrs 1-5" 3 to 4 5" an up depending on if they have a curtain places whre you can only place pile's (That's just my 2 cents). Sdwks depends on pilers, main sdwk Sqft. are you respnsable for ice melting sdwk's?? are you sanding, salting, salt/ sand mix or Liquid ?? what's the sqft of lot, where are melt off hazards. then what ever your cost of Operation is and what you want to make on top with in reason to get the job!!


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

littleo92;813334 said:


> My thought's are Two trucks, 2 1/2 to 3 hours for a 1-4" storm 3 1/2 to 4hrs 4-7" can't tell on side walk needs I would say 2 shovelers or snowblowers 2 hrs to 3 hrs 1-5" 3 to 4 5" an up depending on if they have a curtain places whre you can only place pile's (That's just my 2 cents). Sdwks depends on pilers, main sdwk Sqft. are you respnsable for ice melting sdwk's?? are you sanding, salting, salt/ sand mix or Liquid ?? what's the sqft of lot, where are melt off hazards. then what ever your cost of Operation is and what you want to make on top with in reason to get the job!!


2-3 hours with 2 trucks for 1-4 inchs ? i would say hour tops with two trucks plowing 1-4


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

One truck should have that under control in a couple hours. Remember with those islands they will slow you down. All the snow will need to be pushed to the ends, and then carried to the sides. V plow is a must here, if you plan to use pickups


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm going to guess that lot is 55k sq ft. max. 6 hours-8 hours for the lot? you going to use a small toro snowblower for the whole lot?


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

one pickup with around a 9 foot v and your good, 1-1.5 hours max


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

badabing1512;813946 said:


> one pickup with around a 9 foot v and your good, 1-1.5 hours max


Thats kinda what I was thinking. Whoever said "2 trucks 2.5-3hrs" all I can say is maybe if your back dragging the whole lot,lol


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

Brian Young;813985 said:


> Thats kinda what I was thinking. Whoever said "2 trucks 2.5-3hrs" all I can say is maybe if your back dragging the whole lot,lol


Hopefully taking 1.5, but billing per-time at "two trucks 2.5-3hrs".


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Well, normally I'd say that's worth a couple cases of beer, but I wouldn't want to sound unprofessional.  Or be a smart ass.

Hour, hour and a half max. One truck. 1-4" 

Any longer and we'll be having words. 

How can you give a seasonal bid with an average of 30-60"? FWIW, that isn't an average, that's a range of snow you get. An average is over many years. My average is 73 or 74", but the last 3 have all been over 100".


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

for one thats my opinion as he asked for opinion's two he have not givin a sqft of the lot, depends on where they will have you place your piles after you run out of room, with all the trees and shrubs there's not to much room to push piles way over the curb's,


----------



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

Snowfall is between 30-100''. Its just on the low end lately. Part of the reason there's less competition for plowing then landscaping. 

I can work with the numbers you guys provided. Ill add a hour for my inexperience. The one thing I still dont know is how much sand or salt to use.
Ill just write it up as a per plow contract depending on depth, seems to be easier then guessing the weather. Do you require a deposit or a retainer in these cases? 

The best I can do on the lot is the info provided by google. Parking lot 1 is 40,000 sq ft and 2 is 10,000 sq ft. Ill estimate 60k-75k sq ft. total. I have discuss the sidewalks and where to put the snow. 

What advantages do I have with a v-plow? If I get this bid I'll add a plow to my other truck.

You guys have been more helpful then some of the post by newbies that I seen in searches.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

1500 lbs of material should be lots. They are telling you to use a Vee so you can move the snow faster to the west. You should not put snow on the islands because you will kill everything in there over time. It would take a lot longer with a straight blade to move the snow. A wing plow or a Vee blade would work best. A Vee with wings would be extremely fast. Just change more for better equipment.


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks like fun! no good place to put snow..I'm sure they will not appreciate blocking the view from passer by's on Flanders...I'm sure after a 4"-6" storm,piles could reach over 5"high...along Flanders.
I would estimate 2hrs. though 1"-4". salt...is where it should be.


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

Alright as for salt, say the lot is 60,000sf, your looking at about 1200lbs of salt per application on average. Salt and sand mix is usually a waste but that my opinion from buffalo winter conditions.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

sectlandscaping;814377 said:


> . The one thing I still dont know is how much sand or salt to use.
> Ill just write it up as a per plow contract depending on depth, seems to be easier then guessing the weather. Do you require a deposit or a retainer in these cases?
> 
> The best I can do on the lot is the info provided by google. Parking lot 1 is 40,000 sq ft and 2 is 10,000 sq ft. Ill estimate 60k-75k sq ft. total. I have discuss the sidewalks and where to put the snow.
> ...





terrapro;813127 said:


> $135 per acre/hour and *20lbs per K at $.20per lb*


All the numbers you come across on plow site WRITE them down and tape them to the wall.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

sectlandscaping;814377 said:


> Snowfall is between 30-100''. Its just on the low end lately. Part of the reason there's less competition for plowing then landscaping.
> 
> I can work with the numbers you guys provided. Ill add a hour for my inexperience. The one thing I still dont know is how much sand or salt to use.
> Ill just write it up as a per plow contract depending on depth, seems to be easier then guessing the weather. Do you require a deposit or a retainer in these cases?
> ...


Now it's between 30 and 100".

And there is LESS competition?

And you're adding an hour for your inexperience?

And you don't know what type of plow is most efficient?

I'm speechless. Sort of .


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm not much of a sig fan, but might have to reconsider.

How's it look?? xysport



Mark Oomkes;814580 said:


> I'm speechless.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey, I was going to do that!!!!


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

terrapro;814570 said:


> All the numbers you come across on plow site WRITE them down and tape them to the wall.


Didnt see that you threw those numbers down earlier, we bid everything at 20lbs per 1000sf as well


----------



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;814580 said:


> And there is LESS competition?


Then landscaping? Yes. In New England we have a long spring and fall. Lawn maintenance is a dime a dozen. I worked for three companies none provided snow removal beyond what could be done with a lawn tractor and blower.


Mark Oomkes;814580 said:


> And you're adding an hour for your inexperience?


I shouldnt allocate extra time? 


> My thought's are Two trucks, 2 1/2 to 3 hours for a 1-4" storm





> > Hopefully taking 1.5, but billing per-time at "two trucks 2.5-3hrs".


I think 2 1/2 is fair. Thats


> Hour, hour and a half max. One truck. 1-4"





> One truck should have that under control in a couple hours.


Plus 1
I wouldnt want tp set the table to low. If someone else can charge 1 hour and can do it while making a profit. More power to them. Ill take my chances with a slightly hire bid.


Mark Oomkes;814580 said:


> And you don't know what type of plow is most efficient?


I never used a wing and only seen them on DOT trucks. When I subbed I had a straight plow and did 15k ft parking lots. I did research it myself since no answer was provided. The vees seem more efficient and better at maneuvering piles at the expense of weight.


----------

